# 07 2500 NBS HD Front End Sag



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I just got back from my plow dealer who told me that there is not enough ground clearance with the front end of the truck only about 14 inches from the frame rails with the truck sitting on level ground you can see a noticeable sag (no plow yet). 

Anyone else expeirencing the same or similar problems. 

Called the dealer they said bring it in and we will look at it said theres probably nothing they can do but bring it in tomorow! :angry:


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Huh? 

I don't get it...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Turn the torsion bars up a couple round and that will get you a little more clearance. Also put a set of Timbrens on the front and that will help with the sag. Your dealer is wrong though about there not being enough room. There are several members on here that have plows mounted on the new body style HDs. Go look in the pic forums.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

William B.;418651 said:


> Turn the torsion bars up a couple round and that will get you a little more clearance. Also put a set of Timbrens on the front and that will help with the sag. Your dealer is wrong though about there not being enough room. There are several members on here that have plows mounted on the new body style HDs. Go look in the pic forums.


I figured that the torsion bars may need an adjustment, but you'd think that with the heavy suspension etc you wouldnt have this much nose sag already the truck only has 11K miles on it .. you'd think I have the plow on it the way its sagging


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

nope. When I got my truck I had to twist the torsion bars myself. From the dealer it was sitting flat with nearly zero tension.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

14" seems like its high to me. more than enough. if i understand this right. front end sag? guess i dont get it. all chevys have the nose dive appearance. timbrens will keep the front end up some. also make the ride worse. dont think they do much good other than keeping truck more level. a leveling kit will bring it up a couple inches. i have timbrens. doesnt sink as much in the front but it isnt like the truck can take more abuse the suspension and drivetrain is what it is. i wonder if thats just all cosmetic bs. if the plow goes on and the skid plate doesnt bottom out on the ground does it matter? when you add ballast it will level it out some. same with bringing up the torsion bars. it raises the truck. but if it isnt bottoming out does it matter? dont mind me im just thinking to myself.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

the plow dealer said once he adds the mount I'll only have about 8 inches if I Keep it the way it so I guess I'll be making some adjustments ... whats funny is my 04 1500 we didnt have to do any thing with the front end everyone said ur gonna bottom out, or adjust the torsion bars nopa nada rode fine ... we'll see what happens later today I think the nose dive is a little more than normal? pumpkin:


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

No issues here at all. I have installed 13 new fisher plows this year with no clearance issues on the new chevys and gmc... keep in mind when the trucks are transported to the dealers the t-bars are set pretty low so the can crank the down on the transporter.. sounds to me that the plow dealer needs to understand trucks a little better.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The frame and suspension are the same. It will be quicker for you just to crank the bars yourself and I'm a little bit worried about your plow installer for not knowing this.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Just mounted a Blizzard 810 on the front of our new 07 2500 HD (NBS). Of course I put Timbrens but I haven't even cranked the t-bars yet and the thing carries the plow better than any other GM I have had yet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jhook;421320 said:


> Just mounted a Blizzard 810 on the front of our new 07 2500 HD (NBS). Of course I put Timbrens but I haven't even cranked the t-bars yet and the thing carries the plow better than any other GM I have had yet.


Good to hear.!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

You have any pics of that setup?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jhook;421320 said:


> Just mounted a Blizzard 810 on the front of our new 07 2500 HD (NBS). Of course I put Timbrens but I haven't even cranked the t-bars yet and the thing carries the plow better than any other GM I have had yet.


Have you monitored your trans temp prior to mounting your plow? I had run into a Tran Temp issue with the plow mounted. ( yes, the plow was angled properly... ). I worked through Western, GM Upfitters, Chevy local and Corporate Chevy. They just put a new huge trans cooler in last Friday. Although, It's shown improvements I'm still gathering data.

At 200 degrees ....you'll fry fluids, trans .. that stuff. Not too mention loss of power. Something to keep an eye open for. ( This is for the 2007 New Body Style )


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

scottL;421562 said:


> Have you monitored your trans temp prior to mounting your plow? I had run into a Tran Temp issue with the plow mounted. ( yes, the plow was angled properly... ). I worked through Western, GM Upfitters, Chevy local and Corporate Chevy. They just put a new huge trans cooler in last Friday. Although, It's shown improvements I'm still gathering data.
> 
> At 200 degrees ....you'll fry fluids, trans .. that stuff. Not too mention loss of power. Something to keep an eye open for. ( This is for the 2007 New Body Style )


So you plowed last winter with an NBS. With what motor, 6L?


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Certainly no problems with the plow off. We haven't taken it very far yet. Will keep an eye on that for sure.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

JD Dave;421582 said:


> So you plowed last winter with an NBS. With what motor, 6L?


Nope. The NBS ( 2500 and above ) is just out for this coming season - no one has actually plowed with it before. I have been a hawk on watching the temp gauges prior to the new plow. Once I got the new plow and drove it home I noticed the condition. Ran some more tests, took measurements, looked at the air flow, made some phone calls and emails and there was a problem.

It's just far easier to address the situation now before a problem and before it snows than to have the truck drop power or fry the trans. Even with warranty that would take a tow and several days out of service.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Good to hear. I had mounted the plow myself so I hadn't really gone anywhere with it. My driver drives it, he lives about 10 miles from here. I told him to load the plow and drive around and watch it all. Will see what he reports over next couple of days.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

scottL;421702 said:


> Nope. The NBS ( 2500 and above ) is just out for this coming season - no one has actually plowed with it before. I have been a hawk on watching the temp gauges prior to the new plow. Once I got the new plow and drove it home I noticed the condition. Ran some more tests, took measurements, looked at the air flow, made some phone calls and emails and there was a problem.
> 
> It's just far easier to address the situation now before a problem and before it snows than to have the truck drop power or fry the trans. Even with warranty that would take a tow and several days out of service.


Let us know how you make out with the tranny cooling issue, I had some issues over the summer with the trans getting into the upper 190's pulling a trailer when I had it back to the dealer in august for an oil chnage (free) I brought this up and they said under a load it may get into the 190's on hot days but as long as it doesnt break 200 its operating normal?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

captfudd;421981 said:


> I brought this up and they said under a load it may get into the 190's on hot days but as long as it doesnt break 200 its operating normal?


Totally correct, that's the way they are designed to run. Although guys don't like to see trans temps on the high side of 190* (including myself), that's just the way they are designed to operate.. It's just like engine temps.. 20 years ago the "normal" operating temp was about 180* or so...todays engines are designed to run hotter, and 210* is considered "normal"....the transmissions of today are no different. The biggest thing I don't like about the hotter running temps of today's engines and transmissions is that if they're already operating at 210* for the engine and 190-200* for the trans, it doesn't give you much "cushion" to prevent an overheat condition.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

B&B;421998 said:


> Totally correct, that's the way they are designed to run. Although guys don't like to see trans temps on the high side of 190* (including myself), that's just the way they are designed to operate.. It's just like engine temps.. 20 years ago the "normal" operating temp was about 180* or so...todays engines are designed to run hotter, and 210* is considered "normal"....the transmissions of today are no different. The biggest thing I don't like about the hotter running temps of today's engines and transmissions is that if they're already operating at 210* for the engine and 190-200* for the trans, it doesn't give you much "cushion" to prevent an overheat condition.


I'm hoping to get one more run in today .... However, the summary is the newly added trans cooler subtracted on average 25 degrees from the running range. Which ( until I compile my notes I'm going from memory here ) my new normal range is 110-130 and the top with plow over a period of driving topped at 180.

200 trans temp and you'll notice some power loss, 220 your truck is crippled - according to the fine engineers. BTW, Fluid life break down starts at 195. For me I power flush the fluid every spring.

( If you get a chance take a look at how the wind funnel blocks the radiator where the trans first flows through before it hits the tiny trans cooler hidden behind your logo on the front grill. :yow!: )


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

So my driver took the truck out for a spin with the plow. Down some side roads and then on the highway. Temp got up to 188 and it was about 60 outside. So sounds like we should be OK. Especially since it is generally MUCH colder than that outside when we are plowing  We will definitely watch it but not getting all excited about it yet.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*SuspensionMaxx*

Have you seen these:

http://www.suspensionmaxx.com/silverado.html

I have them on my 2008 and they work great. I have another set if you need it. E-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jhook;422956 said:


> So my driver took the truck out for a spin with the plow. Down some side roads and then on the highway. Temp got up to 188 and it was about 60 outside. So sounds like we should be OK. Especially since it is generally MUCH colder than that outside when we are plowing  We will definitely watch it but not getting all excited about it yet.


BTW ... which plow do you have?


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, 

Blizzard 810


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

jhook;423523 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Blizzard 810


That's about the heaviest plow you can put on that truck. It tips the scales at about 1K lbs.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jhook;423523 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Blizzard 810


Any chance you could take two pictures? One straight on with the plow lifted 6" and another side view of the plow and nose of the truck????

Thanks!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Ya, the plows are heavy, no doubt, but I buy these trucks to work. Those plows move a heck of a lot of snow in a hurry, been very happy with them.

Ya, I can take some pictures. My driver keeps that truck so will have to wait until he comes over again.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I purchased the new style 07 GMC 2500HD reg cab with plow prep and the new Boss V plow. I drove it 77 miles home. 

From the outside looking at the truck with no ballast - the front end does give you the "nose dive" appearance. But after traveling that far going 55 - 70 all temps gauges were at the normal setting, truck rode well, turning, braking, etc. 

Over all - at least compared to my other chevy trucks which are 02 and newer but all have hiniker v-plows - this truck handled really well. I was impressed.

Now time will tell for pushing.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jvm81;423983 said:


> I purchased the new style 07 GMC 2500HD reg cab with plow prep and the new Boss V plow. I drove it 77 miles home.
> 
> From the outside looking at the truck with no ballast - the front end does give you the "nose dive" appearance. But after traveling that far going 55 - 70 all temps gauges were at the normal setting, truck rode well, turning, braking, etc.
> 
> ...


In my 'quest' to gather more data...... What was your trans temp during this drive? GMC or Chevy? Engine and Trans ?

Also, any chance you can take two pictures as well? ( one front one with the plow lifted 6" and another from the side view of the plow and nose )?? Thanks,


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Just as a follow up to this thread.

We have been out plowing now a couple of times. I don't drive the new 07 but my driver is very happy with it. We never touched the TBars, just added Timbrens. Carry a Blizzard 810 - no ballast. Carries it well. We drive about 20 mins on the highway to get in to the city to plow. Runs great, carries plow well, pushes snow. We are very happy with the whole thing.


----------

